# Maumee - White Bass



## robert44ht5 (Mar 2, 2009)

They are in. Not in force but the folks using red worms are taking 50-60 out,,,I caught 5 in an hr. with floater

Walleyes are spawning....rolling all over. Still being caught but I think the morning bite was better. I caught a bunch of whities while trying for walleye this afternoon just before the rain came in


----------



## jmio (Feb 16, 2010)

i must be doin it wrong then! I was using small floater with 2 inch neon green tail and killed the walleye. Had 4 big guys in little to no time!!!! not 1 white bass for me!!!!


----------



## robert44ht5 (Mar 2, 2009)

jmio said:


> i must be doin it wrong then! I was using small floater with 2 inch neon green tail and killed the walleye. Had 4 big guys in little to no time!!!! not 1 white bass for me!!!!


I got there late in the afternoon and I heard the jacks were on early. I was not being smart, just posting what I saw. Lots of sish rolling and only 1 caught on minnow in a little over an hour.


----------



## jmio (Feb 16, 2010)

i didnt think you were being smart. i'm looking forward to some white bass. I have a fridge full of walleyes, looking to mix some stuff up!


----------



## robert44ht5 (Mar 2, 2009)

I heard that, I have a new ultra light that is dying for some action.


----------



## Parker78 (Dec 31, 2009)

Any tips/tricks for catching the white bass from shore? location? lures/bait?
Thanks in advance


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Fished four hours yesterday in the Maumee and didn't see one white bass caught. I am guessing that there are isolated schools of fish, but a helluva lot more to come. Saw guys that are local (recognized them) taking home females and just shook my head. WTH....you do this EVERY STINKING DAY...

Looks like nobody will be fishing for at least 3-4 days...593'...yikes..that is HIGH...


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

BFG said:


> Fished four hours yesterday in the Maumee and didn't see one white bass caught. I am guessing that there are isolated schools of fish, but a helluva lot more to come. Saw guys that are local (recognized them) taking home females and just shook my head. WTH....you do this EVERY STINKING DAY...
> 
> Looks like nobody will be fishing for at least 3-4 days...593'...yikes..that is HIGH...


You gotta love meat hunters...... I have a buddy that does that shxt too. He has eyes in the freezer from 2 springs ago but he will still go out and take his limit every day. I don't understand it, but hey, I'm a bass fisherman. I'm not concerned about meat. To each his own. It would be nice to leave the females in there though.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

With all of this rain the river is going to turn to Sh$t.It was perfect conditions untill all of the rain.I love fishing the Maumee this time of year.A .25 ounce jighead and tail can get you anything from smallies,cats.White Bass and walleye.I'm gonna wait at least ten days now.


----------



## robert44ht5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Parker78 said:


> Any tips/tricks for catching the white bass from shore? location? lures/bait?
> Thanks in advance


in another week or two it will not matter where you fish from...it will all produce white bass as long as it is a foot deep or more. Use small pearl white twisters. Most colors work but I always did best with them. And after we get into May, tie two about 12 inches apart inline and catch them 2 at a time. shinners work best on float when the run is just getting started or if the fish get finicky.


----------



## Parker78 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks for the info....can't wait to catch some. Is it best to release the females?


----------



## robert44ht5 (Mar 2, 2009)

The white bass seem to be very prolific. make your own choice...nobody seems to care with the whites. but early in the season when they are full and that is all I caught, I release them only because I will be catching 100 in a day soon enough.


----------



## Hthclan (May 25, 2009)

Anybody heard anything on how the white bass fishing is on the Maumee?


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

Bucket Mouth said:


> You gotta love meat hunters...... I have a buddy that does that shxt too. He has eyes in the freezer from 2 springs ago but he will still go out and take his limit every day. I don't understand it, but hey, I'm a bass fisherman. I'm not concerned about meat. To each his own. It would be nice to leave the females in there though.


lol well maybe its because im not a bass fisherman but whats the point in spending lots of time and money all day to go home with nothing? why would i go to wally world and spend $13 a lb for walleye when i love fishing and i can get it for way cheaper, tastier and its exciting if i catch it? ive been fishing for 20 yrs and ive only been around a handful of catch and release fishermen. I, too would limit out every single day of this yr if i had the time and money to do so, although, i eat walleye or perch at least once every single day anyways so it wouldnt go to total waste.


----------



## ilovetofish (Feb 5, 2010)

went to orleans this morning for an hr--got 3 ..... the smallest (about 8 inches) put up such a fight, i thought i had a decent walleye...... go figure......


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

I was ast BW last night. I was after walleye but coulda caught 100 white bass if I wanted. Seen several people fill up stringers in no time


----------



## Hthclan (May 25, 2009)

Redhunter1012 said:


> I was ast BW last night. I was after walleye but coulda caught 100 white bass if I wanted. Seen several people fill up stringers in no time


Where were you fishing at?


----------



## teamkory (May 2, 2010)

caught 4 3-5lb white bass today at buttonwood park, using 1/8th jig head and 2in yellow twister tail. fished from 1PM - 4PM until the rain came. good day, the walleye seem to be getting harder and harder to come by though.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

It was dead today. 

Kory, if you got a 5lb whitie you just broke the ohio record!


----------



## teamkory (May 2, 2010)

legendaryyaj said:


> It was dead today.
> 
> Kory, if you got a 5lb whitie you just broke the ohio record!


ok well they weren't that big then lol, prob more like 1-3lb


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

hey vince which part did you go to? they were on fire saturday when i went.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

BASSunlimited said:


> hey vince which part did you go to? they were on fire saturday when i went.


We went to Buttonwood. The water was fast so finding them was hard. We each had one on but the walleye guys were still in the river so fishing wasnt so good as they just drifted their stuff and we had nowhere to cast. 

We eventually found a hole and pulled out some pretty big ones and one walleye. Maumee always has better size.


----------



## Lazy Eye (Jan 27, 2005)

Fished 5/4 caught 50 in 2.5 hours just before Orleans park heading up river,water visabilty was 4 to 6 inches,used 1/4 oz jig white twisterr tail. Was hoping for some walleye but only seen 1 caught oh well the whitebass were fun. Outfished folks using live bait, where they averaged bout a fish every 10 minutes or so,my average was a fish every 3 minutes. Reeled so many in I actually got tired of fishing. So yes the white bass are definately in.

Mike

www.trophyoutdooradventures.com


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I'm thinking about heading up tommorow for some whitebass, with this storm will it even be worth the try??


----------



## Hthclan (May 25, 2009)

I drove out to Orleans and Ft.Meigs this morning. Whities were being caught ..I just wasn't going to fight the wind. I will be out there tomorrow though. 60 and sunny!


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Thanks I'm deciding between Buttonwood and Ft. Miegs for tommorow.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

I just fished by fort meigs and side cut. Fort meigs was very productive.
Side cut was awesome! Ended with 90 white bass


----------



## Hthclan (May 25, 2009)

What part of sidecut where you at? Bank or waders?


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

I was the idiot yelling come to daddy.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I went today, and it was awful. I only caught a little smallmouth, and I saw very few fish caught.


----------



## Lazy Eye (Jan 27, 2005)

Check out the You Tube video I made this day. Just go to You Tube type in the search Fishing111 should be 3rd video on the list. Fun Stuff













Lazy Eye said:


> Fished 5/4 caught 50 in 2.5 hours just before Orleans park heading up river,water visabilty was 4 to 6 inches,used 1/4 oz jig white twisterr tail. Was hoping for some walleye but only seen 1 caught oh well the whitebass were fun. Outfished folks using live bait, where they averaged bout a fish every 10 minutes or so,my average was a fish every 3 minutes. Reeled so many in I actually got tired of fishing. So yes the white bass are definately in.
> 
> Mike
> 
> www.trophyoutdooradventures.com


----------

